# ADEC interview



## princeton (Oct 14, 2015)

Good day all, could anybody give me some tips and help, I am having an ADEC interview and would like to be prepared as well as possible
Any info regarding this will be helpfull.

Thank you


----------



## driftingaway (Mar 8, 2014)

ADEC interview question: "Do you have your own riot shield?" 

Just prepare as you would for any teaching job. But be aware that teaching for ADEC is quite different from teaching in a private school out here. It is a lot more crowd control!


----------

